# New Doeling



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is my new doe. I traded my pony for her. What do you guys think
Her name is THATLDO Bobbie Sue. 
her sire is celtic stars Bo Duke
dam Woodhaven Farms Lonesome Dove

Her barn name is Charm tho LOL


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

She looks great !! ...nice markings


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww, what a pretty little girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...good trade... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! I am pretty pleased with her. Can anyone tell me what they know about her lines?


----------

